# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  RPG Maker - Parce que c'était mieux avant, faisons nos jeux nous-même

## Beldarak

Salut les canards !

Je me suis mis à ce fabuleux programme qu'est RPG Maker XP dernièrement. Au début je pensais que c'était juste un outil pour les noobs qui permettait de faire des jeux pré-formatés se ressemblant tous... Que du contraire, c'est un outil puissant et parfois assez complexe qui peut en plus être étendu via le language Ruby.

D'où ce topic pour quémander un peu d'aide auprès des éventuels makers de ce forum et aussi tout simplement pour discuter et partager des trucs autour du programme  :;): 

Aller, j'ouvre la discussion avec mes questions noobesques, si vous découvrez RPG Maker via ce topic n'allez pas croire que c'est compliqué à utiliser pour autant, c'est juste que je suis très très exigeant  ::(:  

- Où puis-je trouver des packs rassemblant un ensemble de ressources et non pas juste des ressources éparpillées par-ci par-là sur le net? Ce que je voudrais c'est une grosse base pour ne pas passer 3h à chercher ce qu'il me faut sur internet dès que j'entame une nouvelle map (les tilesets de base sont trop limités et les compléter soi-même via Photoshop prend des heures)

-Y'a t'il moyen de lancer un évènement sans déclencheur? Ou plutôt quand la map ou la partie se lancent. Je bosse sur un projet où le héros se réveille un peu dans les vapes donc il faudrait qu'une image noire recouvre l'écran et disparaisse progressivement. Je sais le faire mais seulement lorsque le joueur fait son premier pas (il marche sur un event qui appelle l'image), j'aimerais que l'image soit déjà présente au chargement de la map. Comment faire? (si possible^^) 

Ça pourrait aussi être utile pour créer une petite intro au jeu voir (mais là je rêve  :B): ) carrément définir des variables dès le création de la partie.
[Edit: J'ai trouvé, il suffit de mettre un event invisible qui s'auto-launch sur la carte (pensez aux auto-switch et aux pages d'event pour le "supprimer" une fois qu'il a fini, sinon il va boucler)]

Voila voila, j'espère que j'ai pas été trop confus (on va dire que c'est la fatigue  ::zzz:: ).

Merci.

Edit: Liens utiles

Excellent outil de recherche de musiques permettant de trouver des musiques gratuites et pouvant être utilisées dans un projet commercial. N'oubliez pas de toujours vérifier que votre recherche soit en "free for commercial use" si vous comptez faire un projet payant et de bien-sûr de créditer l'auteur correctement (ça dépend des pistes):
http://dig.ccmixter.org/music_for_ga...safe&offset=10
/!\ Lisez bien les détails de chaque licence (Sampling+, By, By SA,...)

----------


## trex

HS (Edit: lien de pub supprimer par modo, maintenant ok)
Je vous conseil de ne jamais cliquer sur un lien douteux de quelqu'un qui c'est enregistré le jour même pour le poster.
Et qui a même créé topic au nom explicite "woo ..." pour spammer son lien.
Ça ressemble trop à de la chasse au pigeon.

Fin du HS

----------


## Kass Kroute

Oh de la pub...
Oh un ban...

Voilà, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale  ::):

----------


## cryofrogator

C'était la folie cette nuit, entre les sacs louis vuitton, prada toussa; les htc noname et le rpg maker 2000 !

----------


## Beldarak

Ah oui et aussi je me demandais si on peut vendre les jeux qu'on fait via RPG Maker. J'ai lu sur certains forums qu'on ne peut pas le faire et qu'on ne peut même pas mettre un lien de donation avec. Mais je n'arrive pas a trouver de lien officiel qui confirme ou infirme ça.

Qu'en est-t-il si on crée un jeu n'utilisant que nos propres ressources ou des ressources libres?

Je comprendrais qu'on ne puisse pas vendre notre jeu mais ne pas pouvoir mettre de demande de dons tout en donnant le jeu gratuitement me semble excessif. Faire un bon jeu représente quand-même pas mal de boulot et de temps même avec cet outil.

----------


## Ariath

Il me semble que tu peux vendre un jeu rpg maker, mais il faut que tu achètes la licence rpgmaker.Si tu veux en savoir plus je te conseil de chercher du coté des forums anglophones concernant rpgmaker xp/vx/vx ace.

----------


## Maalak

D'ailleurs, Cthulhu saves the world n'a-t-il pas été fait justement avec RPG Maker ?

----------


## Beldarak

Ah oui c'est bien possible pour Cthulhu. 
Je me renseignerai sur les forums anglais comme tu me le conseilles Ariath. 

Et ensuite à moi la richesse !!  :B): 
...ou pas vu les conditions d'utilisation des scripts que j'utilise T_T

La vie est cruelle...

----------


## etrigane

A une époque, j'ai réussi à faire des trucs pas trop mal sur rpg maker. J'avais suivi des tuto pour détourner le système de combat complètement, en scriptant tout à la main (^^'), pour proposer un système de combat de profil à la FF. Ca m'avait bien plu tout ça, mais je n'ai jamais abouti à un projet complet !

----------


## Trinita

Y'a moyen de faire des jeux "pseudo 3D quart de tour" genre Dungeon master ou Eye of the beholder avec RPGMaker ?

----------


## Beldarak

Je ne sais pas du tout. En principe il n'y a pas vraiment de limite tant qu'on trouve ou développe les scripts adéquats mais pour faire un Dungeon Master je crois que le plus simple serait encore de le coder soi-même  ::P: 

Sinon pour le système de combat j'utilise Blizz-ABS qui transforme le jeu en action-rpg (comme un Legend of zelda). Quand on voit la richesse de RPG Maker j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ils se sont limités à du combat à la Pokemon.

Et pour ce qui est de projet concret je crois que je suis bien parti pour en faire un  :;): 
En gros je bosse sur un RPG très axé dialogue et qui mise tout sur l'influence qu'ont les choix du joueur sur le jeu. A terme ça risque d'être très sympa mais évidemment faire tous les embranchements de scénario prend des heures.

Edit: Tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur dans un de ces programmes Trinita: http://rpgmaker.net/engines/

----------


## oks2024

> D'ailleurs, Cthulhu saves the world n'a-t-il pas été fait justement avec RPG Maker ?


Non, c'est du C# avec le framework XNA, en tout cas pour les versions actuelles.

----------


## etrigane

IL y a pas mal de rpg qui trainent sur le site de Gamersgate qui semblent tout droit sortis de rpg maker^^. En regardant les screenshots, je me suis déjà fait la réflexion. 
Regardez :
- http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ASGU/asguaard
- http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-3SD/3-stars-of-destiny
- http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-AREVAN/...e-bitter-truth

Bon, je suppose qu'ils utilisent autre chose que rpg maker pour les faire, mais franchement, avec un peu de patience et un poil de sens artistique, un bon utilisateur de rpg maker pourrait en faire autant, voire mieux^^.

----------


## Beldarak

Arf, dommage pour "Cthulhu saves the world". 

Une autre petite question sinon. J'ai entendu parler de versions modifiées de RPG Maker XP ou de mises à jour non-officielles qui repoussent un peu les limites du programme (comme la taille maximale du texte qui est limitée) mais je tombe chaque fois sur des liens morts ou des projets non-aboutis. Personne n'aurait un lien valide vers un de ces projets terminé?

En fait je cherche à repousser la limite du texte des choix. J'ai un script me permettant d'augmenter le nombre de choix mais la limite de caractères par choix me rend dingue vu que je veux des choix du genre:
"[Intimidation] Vous n’espérez pas vraiment faire ça, n'est-ce pas?"
Ou alors un script qui fasse ça mais l'ajout de scripts pose pas mal de problèmes au niveau de la distribution du jeu (il faut penser à créditer tout le monde, certains exigent que le jeu soit publié sous licence libre,...) et surtout c'est vite le bordel puisque l'interface de RPGM ne suit pas.

Edit: Ah oui et aussi: y'a t'il moyen de traduire son jeu (en anglais par exemple) de manière efficace (sans devoir tout recommencer à chaque mise à jour du jeu)? Les textes du jeu sont écrits en clair dans un des fichiers?

----------


## Ariath

> IL y a pas mal de rpg qui trainent sur le site de Gamersgate qui semblent tout droit sortis de rpg maker^^. En regardant les screenshots, je me suis déjà fait la réflexion. 
> Regardez :
> - http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ASGU/asguaard
> - http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-3SD/3-stars-of-destiny
> - http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-AREVAN/...e-bitter-truth
> 
> Bon, je suppose qu'ils utilisent autre chose que rpg maker pour les faire, mais franchement, avec un peu de patience et un poil de sens artistique, un bon utilisateur de rpg maker pourrait en faire autant, voire mieux^^.


Wahou..*25 euros par jeux*...

Sinon *Beldarak*, avant de te lancer dans un projet réfléchi bien au style graphique que tu vas choisir, en gros tu choisis entre plusieurs genres rétro rpg :
Du Dark :


Du fantasy :


Du 8/16 bits :


Quoi qu il en soit, si tu veux vendre tu vas devoir *traduire ton jeu en anglais,* de façon à toucher un plus grand nombre de joueur, c'est inévitable.Ensuite je suppose que tu dois *trouver un vendeur/editeur* (genre steam, car je suppose que tu comptes pas sortir une version boite), la ils testeront ton jeu puis ils évalueront le potentiel de vente, évidemment ils décideront du prix, de la marge qu ils se prendront etc... 

Si tu veux "vendre" sous forme de don, je sais pas trop comment ca se passe.

En tout cas, un projet de jeux video c'est trés long et assez complexe.Alors Bonne Chance  :;): 

EDIT :
un lien d'un fofo ou on trouve de tout (script, ressource, aide etc..)
http://www.rpgmakervx.net/index.php?showforum=12

----------


## Beldarak

Merci pour tes infos, elles me remettent un peu les idées en place (j'ai tendance a partir dans tous les sens^^).

Pour la commercialisation du jeu je pensais surtout à l'offrir gratuitement avec une page de dons et en faire moi-même la promotion (le but n'est pas de devenir riche mais plutôt de me faire un peu d'argent tout en m'amusant).

Mais bon, il faudra d'abord que je le finisse et surtout que je m'affranchisse de mes scripts interdisant explicitement la commercialisation du jeu. J'envisage d'apprendre le ruby à un moment où à un autre du développement. J'ai déjà fait un peu de C donc je pense que je n'aurai pas trop de mal à apprendre les bases (pour la suite on verra  :^_^: )

Mais en attendant je travaille actuellement sur un genre de préquelle au jeu pour me familiariser un peu avec RPG Maker, me constituer une bonne bibliothèque de ressources/scripts et surtout pour apprendre à situer mes limites et celles du programme afin de mieux penser mon "vrai jeu" par la suite.
Je note aussi les idées pour le jeu final qui me viennent dans un carnet pour m'organiser un peu.
Et puis enfin j'attends de voir ce que donnera la VX Ace qui sort dans 5 jours pour décider quelle version j'utiliserai.

Au niveau style graphique je galère à mort, je verrais bien quelque chose comme ta deuxième image (chapeau à l'artiste, c'est magnifique!) mais en un peu moins féérique/coloré. Pour le moment j'utilise les textures de base (un peu modifiées) mais dans l'idéal j'aimerais trouver des pack tout faits comme celui de l'image (je suis malheureusement un bien piètre dessinateur  ::):  ). 

J'ai aussi un ami qui veut bien me faire quelques graphismes mais je préfère ne pas trop abuser de son temps vu que je prévois un projet assez conséquent.

Je jetterai un oeil à ton lien ce soir, là faut que je retourne étudier  :;): 

Merci en tout cas et désolé pour le pavé égocentrique  ::zzz:: 

Edit: la traduction en anglais du jeu est au programme mais j'ignore totalement comment m'y prendre. Est-ce que je dois copier/coller le jeu et réécrire tous les events/objets/ ennemis/... en anglais? Ça rendrait impossible la possibilité de mettre à jour le jeu. Je suis complètement perdu à ce niveau, si quelqu'un a une solution^^.

----------


## Beldarak

Et la question du jour esssst:

Comment on fais pour rendre un event intraversable? Parce qu'ok, l'option "through" elle est sympa, mais moi c'est le contraire que je veux xD
Je m'explique. Je suis en train de mapper une mine dont l'entrée est bloquée par un rocher. Lorsqu'on mine le rocher cela débloque le passage. Le problème c'est que le rocher (qui est un event) ne bloque absolument rien. Pourtant les options du tileset sont correctement réglées puisque si je place le rocher sur la carte (donc pas comme graphic d'event) il bloque le joueur.

J'ai un peu l'impression que ces events ont une physique complètement aléatoire, parfois ils bloquent le passage, parfois pas, je ne comprend pas du tout ce qui fait qu'ils soient physiques ou non.

Sinon j'ai trouvé un excellent outil de recherche de musiques libres et permettant la commercialisation (n'oubliez pas de toujours vérifier que votre recherche soit en "free for commercial use"):
http://dig.ccmixter.org/music_for_ga...safe&offset=10
Je vais l'ajouter au premier post du topic.

----------


## Dagon

Pourquoi ce topic n'est pas dans le coin des développeurs ? :aigri:

----------


## Beldarak

Je ne savais pas trop où le placer. Je me suis dit que les "vrais" développeurs allaient me taper sur les doigts si je ramenais ce topic là  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais si un gentil modo passe et décide qu'il a plus sa place là-bas qu'ici, je ne m'énerverai pas (c'est promis^^).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Fait

----------


## Beldarak

Merci, j'ai édité le premier post pour la peine.

----------


## Louck

> Comment on fais pour rendre un event intraversable? Parce qu'ok, l'option "through" elle est sympa, mais moi c'est le contraire que je veux xD
> Je m'explique. Je suis en train de mapper une mine dont l'entrée est bloquée par un rocher. Lorsqu'on mine le rocher cela débloque le passage. Le problème c'est que le rocher (qui est un event) ne bloque absolument rien. Pourtant les options du tileset sont correctement réglées puisque si je place le rocher sur la carte (donc pas comme graphic d'event) il bloque le joueur.
> 
> J'ai un peu l'impression que ces events ont une physique complètement aléatoire, parfois ils bloquent le passage, parfois pas, je ne comprend pas du tout ce qui fait qu'ils soient physiques ou non.



J'ai pas mal fais joué avec RPG Maker. Le seul truc qui est ennuyant, c'est la gestion des variables (ou interrupteurs) et d’évènements qui étaient très brouillons.

Pour ton problème, c'est simple :

Dans un même évènement (ton rocher), tu dois créer deux pages :
- La première page représentera ton rocher, impassable. Tu coderas ton action de minage dans cette page (qui activera un interrupteur, pour la page suivante).
- La deuxième page, sans image. Elle sera active dès que l'interrupteur est activé.

Il y a deux conditions pour qu'un évènement soit un obstacle pour le joueur :
- Soit l'image utilisée est celle de la Tileset (ou d'un Tileset utilisé par le projet), alors tout dépend de la configuration de cette dernière (à regarder dans la base de donnée du projet).
- Dans le cas contraire (toutes les autres images) l’évènement est par défaut un obstacle pour le joueur.

Je peux me tromper après, je suis pro RPG Maker 2k3  ::o: .

----------


## Beldarak

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait et c'est comme ça que j'ai fait. Je vais revérifier mes options de tileset et prier qu'il y a ait une erreur dedans. Sinon je créerai l'objet rocher dans mes charsets et ça devrait passer. Merci  :;): 

[Edit: Erf, en voulant tester un truc sur la map en question je viens de m'apercevoir que ça fonctionne alors que j'y avais plus touché :/ A mon avis j'avais fait une gaffe au niveau de mes 3 couches]

----------


## noxelon

Pour le dev de ces petits jeux , je m'amuse très bien avec codeblock comme ide , du c/c++ et la sdl , c'est pas compliqué et c'est portable sur linux grâce à la sdl et au c .
Ya plein de tutoriels sur developpez.com pour la sdl , et pour la 2d ca marche même sur mon netbook , on peut auss y rajouter de la 3d avec opengl , parfois les outils pour simplifier le dev deviennent aussi compliqué que de faire du dev directement.

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense que ce topic mérite une autre chance, des canards ont des projets a partager sur le XV ace ?

----------


## Saito Gray

> Je pense que ce topic mérite une autre chance, des canards ont des projets a partager sur le XV ace ?


Je me sers actuellement de RPG maker vx ace pour prototyper mon prochain jeu.
Le but étant d'avoir un support pour montrer les mécaniques de base aux gens et surtout, avoir un support autre que le papier pour m'aider à équilibrer le truc.

Le jeu étant un RPG ou l'on incarne un marchand  et/ou le commerce est au coeur du jeu il y a pas mal d'équilibrage à effectuer.

À l'origine, le projet était destiné a voir le jour avec Unity, mais ayant switché sur l'Unreal 4 il y a quelques mois, je ne me sens pas encore assez confortable avec ce moteur pour l'utiliser, j'ai donc donné sa chance à RPG maker le temps que je sois plus a l'aise avec l'UE4.

Et ça a était une bonne surprise. J'avais essayé rpg maker xp il y a quelque année et ses limitations m'avais rapidement freiné. Ace est toujours aussi limité, mais une bonne utilisation des scripts permets d'étendre un peu plus les fonctionnalités du moteur pour le rendre un peu plus versatile.
Le moteur a beaucoup de lacunes, sortie des sentiers battus c'est un vrai casse-tête pour le faire fonctionner. Sont principe défaut est surtout le manque de customisation, sa gestion clavier/souris et désastreuse et les menus sont d'une ergonomie douteuse.
Ces derniers sont impossibles à changer sans script et ça peut être très pénalisant quand on veut un peu plus que ce qui est proposé.

Néanmoins, dans mon cas, avec une demi-tonne de scripts (souvent pas super compatible entre eux, c'est un casse-tête supplémentaire pour essayé de les faire fonctionner entre eux), j'ai pu contourner assez les limitations du moteur pour me permettre de construire les bases de mon projet.
Il manque encore pas mal de choses, notamment niveau gestion/interface, mais pour un prototype ce n’est au final pas très important et le tout devrais être suffisamment jouable pour permettre aux joueurs de tester un peu le truc, même si au final ça serras un peu brouillon.

Niveau graphisme, je n'ai fait aucun effort et j'ai utilisé ce qui est fourni avec le logiciel. C'est moche, mais le projet étant destiné à rester un prototype je n'ai pas voulu perdre trop de temps avec ça.
J'ai tout de même essayé d'ajouter 2/3 charset et tileset, mais encore une fois les limitations du moteur m'ont assez vide convaincu de laisse tombée et me contenter de la base.

En gros, RPG maker pourrait être vraiment un très bon moteur s’il propose plus de personnalisation (un outil pour l'interface, un autre pour que l'utilisateur puisse changer la taille des charset pour importer les siens. Une intégration basique, mais correctement du clavier/souris (parce que là c'est juste affreux)), pourrait faire du logiciel une alternative très sérieuse pour la production de RPG. Malheureusement, la compagnie a la tête de l'application a l'air décider de rester dans sa vision très limité du JRPG et n'a pas l'air de vouloir se remettre en question, même après la tonne de mauvais retours a la sortie de vx de la part de la communauté anglaise.


Sinon, histoire d'ajouter un peu d'images a ce joli pavé voilà un screenshot du mon petit jeu. Ici en ville, vers 6h du matin (oui il y a un système jour/nuit avec un éclairage dynamique)

C'est encore très WIP donc il n'y a pas encore le pnj (à part les marchands présents sur l'image) et les panneaux sur les bâtiments font office de place holder.

En gros actuellement j'ai en place :
-La gestion de l'équipe
-La gestion des salaires
-Les taxes
-La  gestion des stocks
-Le crafting avec la prise en compte du niveau et des outils
-La récolte de ressources (pèche, bois, minerai. J'avais ajouté l'agriculture, mais j'ai fini par la surprime, le jeu se transformait en Harvest moon...)
-L'achat/vente/amélioration des bâtiments
-Un inventaire limité en poids

Malheureusement, il me reste encore pas mal de choses avant de rendre publique une première version.
J'aimerai avoir au moins en plus :
-Une gestion de la réputation auprès des marchands/équipe
-Plus de map/marchand/item afin de rendre le tout au moins un peu intéressant (actuellement seule la récolte de bois est possible)

Il manque encore pas mal de choses que j'aimerai voir dans le jeu de base (des combat tactique, l'envoi de caravane/bateau avec protection, personnalisation des bâtiments, gestions et changements des villes et de leur stock selon leur prospérité...), mais même si c'est probablement possible, c'est beaucoup trop difficile/demandeur en temps pour être intégré dans RPG maker, je préfère attendre d'avoir un budget et une petite équipe pour faire ça bien dans un moteur plus souple que celui ci.

----------


## tompalmer

Quels genres de scripts installe tu ? Moi j'ai l'impression que ce que j'ai de base suffit a peu près. 
(je sors d'une grosse session et j'ai fait toute l'intro de mon jeu en une fois  ::P:  )

La je vais commencer une carte basé sur la Rome Antique, je crains d'être limité niveau tilesets (enfin y'a du marbre et des colonnes ça devrait le faire, reste qu'habiller les persos est une gageure)

Sinon ce que je reproche  le plus au jeu c'est le délire "640*480" ou rien. J'ai horreur de joue en fenêtré en plus. Mais bon y'a que ça. J'ai de la chance d'avoir l'ambition d'un jeu simple qui ne devrait pas aller a l'encontre des capacités du moteur.

----------


## Saito Gray

> Quels genres de scripts installe tu ? Moi j'ai l'impression que ce que j'ai de base suffit a peu près.


Les principaux scripts que j'ai sont :
-*Yafly Debug Extention* : indispensable pour débugger sont jeu qui commence a être imposant. Le script permet de jouer avec les variables, les switch et la téléportation dans les différentes cartes tout ça en appuyant sur F9 pendant le play test.

-*Jet Mouse System* : Pour la gestion de la souris. Parce qu'en 2014 un jeu sans souris c'est un peu nul.

-*WASD mouvement* : parce que quand on est droitier, mettre les doigts sur la souris et flèche directionnelle c'est pas pratique. Malheureusement la config des touches d'RPG maker ne permet pas le ZQSD...

-*Region Events* : Le joueur déclenche un event en marchant sur une région définie. Pratique pour tout ce qui est cinématique sans avoir à blinder la carte d'event.

-*Basic autosave*  : Parce que dans mon cas, l'autosave c'est bien.

-*Sound Emitting Events* : Pour avoir un son progressivement plus fort. Utile pour tout ce qui est Rivière par exemple.

-*Text Sound Effect* : Pour donner un peu de vie aux dialogues.

-*Victor light effect* : Système de lumière très basique. Je n'utilise pas Khas car il n'est pas compatible avec d'autres scripts que j'ai en place.

-*Advance Game Time* : Un des meilleurs scripts avec un système Jour/nuit que j'ai trouvé. Fonctionne parfaitement sur un jeu sans lumière dynamique. Malheureusement le script pose quelques soucis avec Victor Light Effects, j'ai contacté le dev, mais je n'ai pas encore de solution.

-*Galge Conversation System* : Pour donner un air de visual novel aux conversations. Ça permet d'avoir plus de personnalité qu'un simple carré avec la tête du perso.

-*Galv's Storage Containeurs et Shop Upgrade* : Permet d'avoir de vrai coffre. Le Shop Upgrade retravaille l'interface des magasins pour les rendre plus agréables et personnels.

-*TheoAllen Limited Inventory* : Inventairement limité en nombre ou en poids. utile pour évité l'effet du sac à dos sans fond.

-*Emerald's Shop Taxes* : Me permet de simulé une économie dynamique en changeant les taxes que le joueur paie en magasin. La taxe est transparente et  me permet de réduire ou d'augmenter le prix.

-*Emerald's Property system* : J'ignore encore si ce script va m'être utile, mais il permet d'avoir des maisons, de les louer, et de toucher de l'argent. C'est en gros le même système que Fables 3.

-*CSCA Crafting et CSCA Gathering* : Script de base pour tout ce qui est récolte et craft.

-*Eventing Fine Tuning* : indispensable pour les maniques comme moi qui ne supporte pas de voir quelque chose qui n'est pas aligné correctement.

En gros c'est surtout des scripts qui me font gagner du temps. Je sais que la plupart de ces trucs sont faisables avec des events mais les scripts permette bien plus de versatilité et c'est bien plus pratique que de s'ennuyer à mettre en place des tonnes de pages d'event dans toutes  les map.

Pour le reste, pareil, le 640*480 c'est moche en 2014 (et le plein écran c'est pire...) et il est impossible d'avoir un personnage portable avec les asset de base.
C'est aussi pour ça qu'une fois mon proto terminé mon jeu va changer de moteur pour quelque chose de plus souple, pour un projet de RPG relativement simple RPG maker convient, mais si on veut autre chose que du JRPG ça devient tout de même un poil plus complexe.

Quoi qu'il en soit, bon courage pour ton jeu ! Montre-nous des screens !

----------


## tompalmer

Ma seule expérience de "JRPG" c'est Pokemon. Et Pokemon c'est du farming débile. 

C'est pour ça que là j'essaye de hacker les mécaniques de combat/leveling, le problème c'est que j'ai peur de retirer le fun du jeu ( on a beau dire la boite de Skinner c'est ce qui fait marcher le monde)




> -Jet Mouse System : Pour la gestion de la souris. Parce qu'en 2014 un jeu sans souris c'est un peu nul.


Comment on installe ce genre de scripts ? Déjà que j'ai pas réussi de trouver de version originale

PS : désolé les screens attendront, déja que je suis bille en graphisme et que j'utilise les trucs de base  ::P:  Je me suis pas focalisé dessus encore.

----------


## Saito Gray

Le JRPG c'est le style parfait, plein de grind, de leveling et de farming bien chiant et long. Je n'aime vraiment pas ce genre, c'est aussi pour ça que j'ai décidé de ne pas toucher au système de combat de RPG maker, il est très difficile d'en faire quelque chose d'intéressant.
J'ai en tête un système de combat tactique au tour par tour, mais modifier le système de skill et de combats me prendrait bien trop de temps pour un résultat pas terrible.


Pour les scripts, c'est relativement simple, surtout si on comprend l'anglais.
Pour le script de la souris, tu vas là : http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/topic/1...=+jet%20+mouse (ce forum est rempli de script, c'est relativement intéressant si tu as besoin de truc particulier.)
Tu télécharges le script, dans ce cas présent, tu cliques sur le lien pastebin.

Une fois sur le pastebin tu sélectionnes tout le script, tu le copies, tu passes ensuite sous RPG maker Ace, tu appuies sur F11 ou tu vas  dans Tools => Script editor.
Une fois que la fenêtre apparait, tu descends jusqu'à voir la catégorie Materials. Tu cliques sur un espace blanc, tu colles ton script à droite, tu lui donnes un nom (en bas à gauche) et voilà, le script est installé.

Par contre, certains scripts ont besoin de configuration, lit bien l'entête pour que tu comprennes comment ils fonctionnent.

D'autres dev ne proposent pas de script directement, mais une démo, dans ce cas ouvre la démo sous RPG maker, va dans le script editor et fait un simple copier/coller de la démo à ton projet.

Les scripts se pose toujours dans la section materials, le plus important et de bien suivre l'entête pour la configuration du script. Une fois que tu as compris ça, faire fonctionner ce genre de chose est relativement facile, surtout si ton nombre de scripts reste limité.

----------


## tompalmer

Ah ouais pour le coup le truc a la souris est quand même bien pourri, faut 100 ans pour que le jeu fasse ce que tu lui dis, et c'est une fois sur 3  ::P:

----------


## Saito Gray

La souris fonctionne assez bien pour moi, même si elle a effectivement des problèmes au niveau des events.
J'aurais carrément préféré une gestion de la souris comme dans Skyborn (un jeu rpg maker vx en vente sous Steam, la souris n'influence que sur la direction du perso) mais je ne trouve rien de ce genre pour Ace, malheureusement.

Les contrôles sont vraiment un gros problème pour moi, je ne trouve rien de très satisfaisant, et je ne suis pas vraiment pas fan du contrôle 100% au clavier...

----------


## Nelfe

Pour les map, essayez le Parallax Mapping (en gros, dessiner la map sous Photoshop/Gimp/autre pour pouvoir la détailler bien plus qu'avec la limite de deux layer et les cases de VX Ace puis l'importer sur votre map - vide - en image de fond "parallax")
C'est long, assez fastidieux mais le résultat à la fin peut rendre des trucs superbes, comme ça :





etc.

Celianna (celle qui a réalisé la plupart des DLC de tileset et des tileset gratuits) propose pas mal de tutoriaux sur son DeviantArt, et il y en a d'autres sur les forums.

---------- Post added at 08h37 ---------- Previous post was at 08h36 ----------




> Quels genres de scripts installe tu ? Moi j'ai l'impression que ce que j'ai de base suffit a peu près. 
> (je sors d'une grosse session et j'ai fait toute l'intro de mon jeu en une fois  )
> 
> La je vais commencer une carte basé sur la Rome Antique, je crains d'être limité niveau tilesets (enfin y'a du marbre et des colonnes ça devrait le faire, reste qu'habiller les persos est une gageure)
> 
> Sinon ce que je reproche  le plus au jeu c'est le délire "640*480" ou rien. J'ai horreur de joue en fenêtré en plus. Mais bon y'a que ça. J'ai de la chance d'avoir l'ambition d'un jeu simple qui ne devrait pas aller a l'encontre des capacités du moteur.


Oui, j'ai déjà essayé de faire un truc Rome antique mais c'est quasiment impossible avec les tileset et charset de base :/
Avec eux, tu ne peux faire que du J-RPG classique.

----------


## blutch2

Ta bibliothèque m'a surpris, très beau travail.  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Parait que Always something monster est fait avec ce logiciel. J'ai pas tâté le jeu encore, mais c'est bien de voir que des gens arrivent a faire des choses avec cet outil

----------


## Louck

Il y a des fous qui ont réussi à faire un jeu d'action avec la version 2003.
Depuis avec le scripting Ruby, tu peux faire tout et n'importe quoi sous RPGMaker.

----------


## Metalink

Sauf faire une fenêtre plus grande que 600 pixels  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

En même temps s'il faut upscaler letruc sur 1680 ou du 1920 ... :vomi:

----------


## Nelfe

> Parait que Always something monster est fait avec ce logiciel. J'ai pas tâté le jeu encore, mais c'est bien de voir que des gens arrivent a faire des choses avec cet outil


Ça a été fait avec. Quand tu te balades dans les dossiers du jeu il y a quelques restes des sous-dossier/fichiers générés par RPG Maker quand tu crées un projet  :;):

----------


## Saito Gray

Je up un peu le sujet.

Le nouveau RPG Maker MV a était annoncé et on peut dès a présent le précommander sur Steam ! (Ne le faites pas. Sérieusement.)

Le prix est un peu élevé, 71€ jusqu'à 23 octobre (date de sortie). Le prix saute ensuite a 80€.

Malgré le prix, nouveaux ajouts sont très intéressant et si le logiciel est aussi libre que ce que laisse penser le trailer il va clairement devenir une option pour tous les développeurs indés sérieux voulant se lancer dans le RPG.




Au programme des fonctionnalités prévu :

-Le logiciel compatible MAC

-L'export pour Mac PC Android et HTML5

-Un éditeur de personnage complet

-Un nouvel éditeur de map qui permet de superposer les objets sans tileset spécifique

-Un choix entre la bataille front view et side view

-Une résolution plus grande (mais toujours pas HD...) la taille de la grille passe désormais en 48*48

-Gestion de la souris

-Export des projets RPG maker VX ace vers RPG maker MV (sauf les scripts) 

-Et la nouveauté la plus importante : du JavaScript ! Finis le Ruby. Le logiciel ne contient plus de classes cachées il est désormais possible au programmeur de développer des plug-ins qui peuvent changer le comportement de base du moteur.

Ça ouvre la porte à plein de trucs, et si le jeu est aussi modifiable que le développeur le laisse penser les possibilités sont énormes.

Reste à voir si la communauté va jouer le jeu

Lien steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/363890/
Lien vers le site officiel (qui donne un code steam en plus de la version sans steam) : http://preorder.rpgmakerweb.com/rpg-maker-mv/

Lien vers un youtubeur qui a mis la main sur une version review et qui nous montre le jeu qu'il a bricolé avec (ça nous permet de voir quelques détails, malheureusement on n'apprend pas grand-chose sur le logiciel lui-même) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=AyEbOh-HPJ0

Lien vers la démo HTML5 de RPG maker : http://preorder.rpgmakerweb.com/rpg-maker-mv/ (scollez un peu)

----------


## tompalmer

C'est quand même honteux qu'on fasse payer la gestion de la souris et le changement de définition d'écran ... 

De l'autre côté Gamemaker progresse avec des template de RPG qui commencent a être cool.

Les autres ajouts sont bienvenus mais bon quand même le rapport nouveauté/interêt/concurrence est ténu.

----------


## Saito Gray

Oui alors non. Ils ne font pas juste payer pour une gestion de la souris.

Le logiciel a été recodé de A a Z et même s'il garde la même interface apporte bien plus de liberté. On peut exporter nos projets sur PC, MacOs, Android et HTML 5 (module qui coute la peau du cul avec Game Maker).

RPG Maker MV n'est pas une simple mise a jour de Ace VX, bien au contraire ils ont recodé entièrement le moteur de script et cella permet d'être bien plus libre dans la création et la modification du jeu.

80€ c'est dans la fourchette de prix des RPG maker a leur sortie (c'est même souvent plus de 120 a leur sortie au japon) et ce volet apporte bien plus d'amélioration que VX ace n'en a apporté a VX ou XP.

Cette fois il y a eu des changements majeurs de fait, contrairement aux autres fois ou effectivement la mise à jour plein prix était légèrement du foutage de gueule.

Game Maker est un excellent moteur de jeu, c'est encore celui que j'utilise principalement, mais il n'arrive pas a cheville de RPG maker pour du RPG. Même YoYoRPG, a 20€ sur le marketplace de game maker est très franchement une blague et est tellement superficiel qu'il faut des mois de travail supplémentaire juste pour avoir les mêmes fonctionnalités que RPG maker (je sais, j'ai essayé).

----------


## Kupris

En tout cas je me suis bien cassé la tête sur le VX cette après-midi.
Ça me fait bizarre de passer de Java à Ruby, le fait que RPG Maker soit assez avare concernant les logs n'arrange d'ailleurs pas les choses  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Saito :  Rien ne les empêchait de faire une MAJ depuis que le logiciel existe, et quand bien même sortir un soft en premier lieu sans la gestion de la souris et en fenêtré est assez malvenu. 
Puis c'est pas le genre de truc écrit dans la fiche Steam du jeu. 

Bon vivement un moteur dans le genre pour les jeu de gestion

----------


## raaaahman

Pour streamliner le gameplay de gestion, histoire que tu gères pareil un stand de donuts, une entreprise d'informatique ou un méga-complexe d'usines, naaaaaaaaan!

----------


## tompalmer

Non l'idée est de fournir un SDK avec les outils de base (de quoi faire une carte, dessiner des graphs, des outils de zonning..)

Le truc c'est de donner plein de possibilités, pas une seule façon de faire les choses. Sinon un soft pour les wargames (je sais que ça existe), mais un correct ...

----------


## Saito Gray

En fait le truc a été entièrement recodé à neuf, c'est clairement une nouvelle version. C'est vraiment pas une simple mise à jour comme VX => VX ACE.

Faire une mise à jour est impossible, les scripts ne sont pas compatibles, la dimension des assets fournis est différente et leur base de données a elle aussi complètement été refaite pour accueillir plus d'entrées.

Vraiment, je suis d'accord pour dire que le prix est un poil abusé, mais là c'est très clairement une nouvelle version.
C'est du même niveau que Game Maker 8.1 qui passe en version Studio et Unreal Engine qui passe de la version 3 à 4.


Pour les jeux de gestion c'est malheureusement compliqué étant donné que le genre a des frontières floues et que si tu fais un soft spécialité dans un genre tu vas obligatoirement poser des limitations contraignantes pour les développeurs.

Mais je prévois de coder un plug-in qui simule une économie et l'achat et la vente de ressource pour le nouveau RPG maker.

J'avais un petit prototype qui fonctionnait sur Ace, mais c'était clairement moche et bricolé. Avec l'arrivée de Javascript je vais pouvoir faire un truc bien plus clair et customisable.

Si j'arrive à quelque chose de fonctionnel, j'en ferrais une version publique.

----------


## tompalmer

Je parle d'avant, ils auraient pu se fendre d'une MAJ gratuite pour ajouter des fonctions élémentaires, s'tout. Histoire que la version XV serve a quelque chose

----------


## Howii

Y'a des gens qui utilisent encore RPG Maker ? En ce moment j'ai pas mal de temps à perdre au taf, je fais mumuse sur la version MV, c'est plutôt chouette !

----------


## BenoitFreslon

Visiblement c'est encore utilisé. Il y a constamment une demande de la part des développeurs amateurs et expérimentés.

D'ailleurs, une développeuse française qui s'est lancée seule dans le projet de développer un RPG Maker évolué.

*RPG Paper Maker.*
_RPG Paper Maker is a free game maker engine including a 3D universe with many 2D sprites and some simplified 3D objects. Pretty close to the RPG Maker series, RPG Paper Maker finally give a way to create RPGs in a totally 3D universe as easy as it is in 2D!_
http://www.rpg-paper-maker.com/

J'ai vu la démo de son outil tourné, et c'est plutôt intéressant. Elle est encore en plein développement, mais ça promet, à condition d'avoir d'autres features sexy et un bundle d'assets.

Elle ne sait pas trop comment avancer sur sa communication, je lui dirais de passer vous voir directement ici pour présenter de son projet mieux que moi. ^^

----------


## Howii

> Visiblement c'est encore utilisé. Il y a constamment une demande de la part des développeurs amateurs et expérimentés.
> 
> D'ailleurs, une développeuse française qui s'est lancée seule dans le projet de développer un RPG Maker évolué.
> 
> *RPG Paper Maker.*
> _RPG Paper Maker is a free game maker engine including a 3D universe with many 2D sprites and some simplified 3D objects. Pretty close to the RPG Maker series, RPG Paper Maker finally give a way to create RPGs in a totally 3D universe as easy as it is in 2D!_
> http://www.rpg-paper-maker.com/
> 
> J'ai vu la démo de son outil tourné, et c'est plutôt intéressant. Elle est encore en plein développement, mais ça promet, à condition d'avoir d'autres features sexy et un bundle d'assets.
> ...


ça a l'air mignon, faudra que je teste ça !

----------

